# My proposed coolant routing diagram - Civic radiator, ABA & Webers



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Just couldn't get the MK1 radiator to fit with the DCOE 40s so I picked up an early Civic/Del Sol radiator. Thanks to the wonders of MS Paint, here's what I'm proposing - 










Where the green "x" is I'll just use a cap. Box at the back is the heating core. I don't plan on using the coolant oil cooler, the radiator I have actually has a section built in to cool ATF fluid so I'm thinking about using that for oil until I get a separate unit. 

Does this seem logical? Am I missing anything or any reason why this wouldn't work out?


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

You could use an AEB pump housing. It has 2 outlets instead of 3


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

id ditch the overflow bottle, and just weld a cap onto the civic rad or something. itll clean up the bay too :beer:


----------



## CapitalM3 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys. Ive tracked down all but one of the cooling hoses and it's looking pretty good so far. I am curious to see if this thing can really do the job. It's so stinking small!


----------

